# I need a reply ASAP... Shrimp turned transparent!!!!



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

So I jus found some baby shrimps in my tank finally! New problem... Most of my shrimp are becoming transparent? I did a water change yesterday while they were still in the tank, normally I try to catch them all n leave them in their water for a while but I didn't this time... What should I do and what's wrong ? I'm so upset!!!






n some of them have a yellowish line growing on their backs ???


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

If they aren't dying or seem to be suffering then I would guess there is nothing wrong with them. Shrimp usually die if there is an issue, they don't get sick and hang around for long like fish. Perhaps a large number of them molted after the water change. Newly molted shrimp aren't as colorful. 

The yellow line you mentioned is normal for cherries, it isn't always apparent when you first get them, but as they grow older it seems to color up.


----------



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank u for ur reply!


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

They're fine.


----------



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

if they are fading in color after a water change. It means they are stressed. Which means either you changed too much of the water (max of 20% for shrimp tanks) or the water temp or water parameters changed too much after you changed the water.

too much stress can kill them, so be careful.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

If you live in the US keep in mind that warmer weather is coming (or it is already here). That means one thing - the water supply company will start to add (or it is adding already) more chemicals to the water. Shrimp detect the changes.

The water company has to add extra chemicals to the water supply because of the higher temperatures. They do the same thing when there are severe changes in the weather (storms, floods, etc) so the water supply stays useable for people. But water animals sense the difference.

So if you do water changes just adding dechlorinator to the tap water I strongly suggest buying a water drop-in $50 filter from Home Depot and running your water through it. Fill the filter with Activated Carbon. Still use the dechlorinator. Also make sure your dechlorinator removes amines too. The most cost effective good dechlorinator that you can easily find is Prime.


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Have You used H2O2?


----------

